# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Taking down a roller door

## Burglar

Hi All, 
I am taking down our free standing double roller door to replace the metal mounting posts. They are currently supported by a fence that is going. 
Just looking for some advice on how to take down and secure the roller door while the new posts are being installed. 
I believe I need to tie up the door with a number of tie down straps or similar. Is there anything else I should do re the tensioning springs etc. 
Also any tips on lowering the door, I'm thinking either ropes to lower each end or a heap of mates after work. Any suggestions welcomed. 
Peter

----------


## Barry_White

Burglar 
If you do a search on roller doors you may fins some posts I have made regards Roller Doors. 
But the basics are whatever you do, *Do not* first of all undo the nuts on the axle clamps because you will have the door wrapped around your ears or worse kill yourself. 
What you need to do first is get a length of rope and have the door rolled up. Remove the tracks/guides making sure the door does not get away from you and is better with two people especially with a big door.  
After removing the guides tie the door in a roll with the rope and then turn the door backwards to take the tension off the springs, probably about one and half to two turns. 
It is now safe to undo the nuts on the axle clamps and lift the door down. 
You can get a door down with a pair of ladder ropes. That is a length of rope double over that will reach from the bracket to the ground and a bit longer with a series of knots tied in it about six to eight inches apart to form a series of loops with a strong  metal hook where the rope is folded over. 
You then hang the ropes on the brackets and move the ends of the axle on the door into the loops one end at a time until the door is on the ground. 
Again it would be better with two people because a double door is fairly heavy. 
Hope this helps but be very careful.

----------


## Burglar

Hi Barry, 
Thanks for the quick response, the great detail and especially the warnings. I'll be taking it carefully with a few mates to help. 
Appreciate all your other responses on roller doors as well. 
Best Regards 
Peter

----------

